# BEAUTIFUL DAY ON THE GULF THURSDAY - A TEAM on SHUR KETCH



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

What a beautiful day on the Blue Gulf of Mexico yesterday. Not another boat in sight 30 miles out....guess they knew something we didn't know....NO FISH! WTF. beautiful skies, water, Deep BullShit and Suds. Give me a day on the water anytime! WFC at Sherman Cove said nothing was being brought in, probably from the recent cold wave????


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Few more pics :d


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

at least you were out there.... Thanks, I am living my fishing life through others right now...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, back at it!! Looks like a nice day.


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

I have the same boat. Think I saw you guys out last fall. Just had a tower put on by Excel and hope to try out my new view tomorrow. A few b liners would be nice too.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck Hustler.....:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing report & pics.
big AJ, Bliner, and marlin bait.
catch 'em up.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice day for a shake-down cruise. Our freezer is bare of fish, soon as we get the old sled tuned in from the repower it's an Edge run for us. Big Mongo Mingos and whatever else is legal.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, guess it was basically a shake-down cruise. Trying to get back in to our routine as a team. The sky, sun and water were beautiful. Water was a deep purple and extremely clear. I marked fish everywhere I went, but most places they seemed to have lockjaw. Other than that, it was a beautiful sunny day with ole friends getting together again and telling lies. Makes life worth living! Tight lines! Ed


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ShurKetch said:


> Yep, guess it was basically a shake-down cruise. Trying to get back in to our routine as a team. The sky, sun and water were beautiful. Water was a deep purple and extremely clear. I marked fish everywhere I went, but most places they seemed to have lockjaw. Other than that, it was a beautiful sunny day with ole friends getting together again and telling lies. Makes life worth living! Tight lines! Ed


Glad you guys got out.
Y’all know how to live. I wanna see some fish next time though! Instead of big ole butts.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Hustler, I have nothing but good things to say about my boat. It has handled anything we have put it through and more. We've charged through some very rough seas and it performed well. We've put many miles on it since we fish almost every weekend when the weather allows. We'll see you on the edge.........stop by and say hello. Our usual crew will be John, Skip, Jay and Terry when he can come up from Tampa. A fine group of fishermen; all retired navy except for me and I catch hell as being retired Army Security Agency. Army can handle it!


----------

